# My male budgie's cere is almost 100% blue now



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

He got diagnosed with t cancer back in february, its june now. been giving him knotgrass and thats it. Decided not to do the lupron injections after consulting multiple vet opinions.

So like he has survived 4 months with cancer and his cere is blue and he still seems as happy and active as ever. That's good right? Cos I assume 1 human month is like 10 budgie months so he's basically lived over 3 budgie years with cancer and most humans don't live that long after a cancer diagnosis right?

Here's a pic of him today, you can see the pics of his brown cere in my post history of the old thread i made.












here's when his cere was brown (yeah i know my computer desk was dusty during this pic but I have it clean now)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's great news, hope he continues to improve.


----------

